# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Tank setup for Betta macrostoma

## carlfsk

Hey guys, I need your advice. Out of itchy hand, I have reserved a pair of betta macrostoma from Biotope recent batch.

I am now contemplating keeping them in my existing 4ft planted tank or to custom make a new tank of size 28 by 21 by 12inch (H) tank for them.

If I were to keep them in the 4ft tank, I will remove all the tetras from the tank. That means the macrostoma will have the whole tank to themselves, with some shrimps as treats. The pro of this tank is that it is chilled. Also, being a large tank, the water parameters will be much better, having the PH controlled at a constant level.

The cons is that it being a large tank, I will need a large amount of DI / RO water to ever induce them into breeding. This could be tricky thing to do.

For the smaller custom tank I am planning to make, the good thing is that I am able to control / manipulate the water conditions easily. The cons is I will have to pay for it. Not only $$, but I will also need to do some shifting to make space for it.

What do you guys suggest?

_PS: may I also ask, if the macrostoma ever breed in my 4 feet tank, can I just leave them alone and let the fries grow up with their parent? Will they be mistaken for food and gets eaten? If the parent will take care of their bebies, most probably I will keep them in the 4 footer, which seems to me more conducive._

----------


## Cacatuoides

For one pair of adult Macrostoma, 2 - 2.5ft tank would be conducive....
Too large a tank will be not as effective unless you house several pairs in your 4ft and make it into a Mac community tank  :Wink:  

Maybe Wilson can give you some insights since he's keeping a pair in stable conditions now

----------


## leeruisheng

It's recommended by many macrostoma breeders to use bigger tanks and cooler temperature to spawn them. 2ft for a pair is considered too small if you're gonna breed them. My pair had spawn at a pH of 6.8 to 7 before.

If i were you, probably I'll get at least 2 pairs of _Betta macrostoma_ for the 4ft tank. It will be an awesome tank.

Not sure about fries and parents cohabiting together cause never once succeed in having the male mouthbrood to full term.

----------


## carlfsk

Hey guys, thanks for the advice.

Suppose to collect the fish tonight  :Grin:

----------


## 900801

post pictures of the fish :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Great! Remember to take more pictures and share with us!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## esng

Like what leeruisheng has said, many mac breeders encourage macs to be housed in larger tanks. My pair is currently housed in a 2Ft tank and the male has yet to complete the mouthbrooding cycle after 4 attempts.

----------


## carlfsk

I have just released them in the 4ft tank. Will take pictures soon!

But then, I am now wondering how I can get all the tetra out. Within there is also a pair apistogramma...hmmm...tricky.

----------


## leeruisheng

Or just leave the tetras as treats. My tank was invaded with hair algae so decided to get a sae to deal with it. Once in the mac hunt it down. But it's a juvenile sae. Ok waiting to see pictures soon.

----------


## fishkipper

if *you* can take the babies out and raise them in a two footer it is easier to feed them, my macros breeded in a 2 ft tank, but i went on vacation and when i came back they ate all the babies, so now i have to wait for the male to fatten up. in the 30 days he held them he got really skinny. good luck with your pair, they are really expensive here in america

----------


## carlfsk

Just got back home and I saw the 2 macrostoma hiding at one corner each. I wonder are they terrorized by the apistogramma.

Or are they unhappy with the 2 * 36watt FL tube lighting?

Can anyone advice?

----------


## carlfsk

I throw in a few cube of frozen mysis shrimp and the macrostoma came straight out to whack. Seems like they are well.

Will take pictures tomorrow as I am pretty tired now... :Sad:

----------


## johannes

good luck bro... they'll be fine.. :Grin:

----------


## carlfsk

Sorry guys, been tied up with some personal matters, haven't had time to take some nice pictures to share with you.

I tried to catch the pair of apistogramma out of the tank last night, but to no avail. It's really a difficult task to do. They are so elusive and smart. They don't fall for my coca cola bottle trap. Not even the tetra!

How ar, with all these fishes in the tank, it won't do good to the macrostoma.

Getting another tank just for the macrostoma doesn't seems to be a good alternative as it will not be as conducive as this 4 footer they are currently housed in, which is chilled, with PH controlled at a constant level.

Sigh...

----------


## johannes

just let them be for the time being la bro

as long as the other fishes dont bite or chase the mac, it should be ok... :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

I believe the mac will chase the tetras and probably eat them but not sure about apistos. Both are fierce contenders. :Laughing:

----------


## carlfsk

> just let them be for the time being la bro
> 
> as long as the other fishes dont bite or chase the mac, it should be ok...


But the apistogramma do give chase to the macrostoma, basically chasing everyone around.

So I am actually worried will this chasing stress out the macrostoma.




> I believe the mac will chase the tetras and probably eat them but not sure about apistos. Both are fierce contenders.


Ya, I do occasionally see the macrostoma chasing the tetras, but they are too slow. Quite a funny sight...  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

then remove the cichlids bro..  :Smile:

----------


## carlfsk

Hey guys, sorry for the delay. Here are the pictures of the macrostoma.

----------


## Panut

Looks delicious!  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
How much did this pair cost you?

----------


## Jervis

I believe I saw 2 pairs at a LFS yesterday... but not as red as yours... nice!

----------


## carlfsk

hehe, not for makan.  :Grin: 

As for price, it's standard pricing for them. Around the mark of $200.




> I believe I saw 2 pairs at a LFS yesterday... but not as red as yours... nice!


Thanks. Not sure if you are referring to the same LFS on my mind :Grin: 

Wonder how come they are still not taken yet.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## 900801

nice pictures

----------


## supersheep1988

Nice Betta ~!...=D

----------


## Samuel2618

Nice Pair of Macrostoma Bro.. Is it possible for you to show a picture of the whole tank setup? By the way Magic4lifez.. They usually cost over 200 plus a pair..

----------


## Panut

> Nice Pair of Macrostoma Bro.. Is it possible for you to show a picture of the whole tank setup? By the way Magic4lifez.. They usually cost over 200 plus a pair..



 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## carlfsk

> Nice Pair of Macrostoma Bro.. Is it possible for you to show a picture of the whole tank setup? By the way Magic4lifez.. They usually cost over 200 plus a pair..


Okie. This is a 15 inch cube tank. Originally I meant to house them in a 4 feet tank. But as mentioned, the pair of apistogramma in the 4 footer is too territorial, terrorising them. I am still unable to catch them out. 

Thus, will have to house them in this small 15 inch cube for the time being.

----------


## Panut

Very nice setup!! is that tenellus that you are using for the foreground?

----------


## carlfsk

The foreground are all hairgrass. Those plants sticking out from hairgrass are some cryptocoryn.  :Wink:

----------


## Panut

Do you use a chiller?

----------


## carlfsk

Only 2 computer fan for this 15 inch cube. I need to replenish 1 litre of water daily due to evaporation.

----------


## Panut

doesn't topping up increase ammonia concentration?

----------


## carlfsk

Does it? Come to think about it, I think I better check the NO3 level.

----------


## Panut

:Grin:  When was the last time you did water change?

----------


## carlfsk

I am doing 30&#37; weekly water change.

But I just did a test, and the NO3 level is 25 - 50 ppm. There's only 5 otocinclus, 2 macrostoma, and a few yamato in the tank. Look at the amount of shit the give out.

By-the-way, I am using aged water as water top up as well as water change.

Is there really a need to bring down my NO3 level? Is it too high?

Anyone can advice?

I have a nitrate filter for my other tank and the NO3 is below 10 ppm. Do I need 1 for this tank?

----------


## Quixotic

I think when you are keeping fish, it is extremely important to understand what the nitrogen cycle is about and how the end products of each stage interacts within the ecology of your aquarium. I would suggest that this is a prerequisite for anyone intending to keep fishes.

Any waste in the tank (uneaten food, excretion from fauna), decomposition of plant and animal matter produces ammonia. Ammonia is converted to nitrite in aquaria by nitrifying bacteria of the genus Nitrosomonas. Nitrite is then converted to nitrate by another nitrifying bacteria of the genus Nitrospira. Denitrifying bacteria can convert nitrate into Nitrogen gas, but the denitrification process can only occur under anaerobic conditions (without oxygen), which does not exist in normal aquaria setups.

This process is known as the nitrogen cycle. Ammonia/nitrite are extremely toxic to fauna, even at low concentrations. Nitrate is dangerous at very high levels.

So how do we remove ammonia/nitrite/nitrate?

With ammonia/nitrite (as a "food" source) and good oxygenated water, the nitrifying bacteria will colonise everywhere in your tank, on any surface, on the gravel, on plants and especially so in your filter media (where the surface area is supposedly the highest). Therefore, having a reasonably good filter and allowing your setup to go through 4-6 weeks of recommended cycling period is important, more so if yours is not a planted tank.

Healthy, well growing plants also removes ammonia/nitrate from the water. Nitrite supposedly can be used by plants, but there don't seem to be enough scientific literature to conclusively confirm this. Ammonia, rather than nitrate, is the preferred nitrogen source for plants. So plants will remove ammonia first and foremost if it is available. In the absence of ammonia, they will take up nitrate as their nitrogen source.

Some de-chlorinators will also bind ammonia/nitrite/nitrate to an intermediate compound, which is safe for the fauna, while still being available to be used by the nitrifying bacteria or plants.

Water changes will also help remove ammonia/nitrite/nitrate, but it also depends on the water changing methods. In view of chloramine (basically ammonia bonded to chlorine) in our water content, it is necessary to use a good de-chlorinators (which also binds chloramine) before adding the water. Aging the water alone does not remove chloramine. This applies too when you wash your filter and/or the filter media.

Some equipment, like zeolites, are also capable of adsorbing (not absorb) ammonia/nitrite/nitrate and other organic compounds. Activated carbon, on the other hand, does not adsorb ammonia as well. However, bear in mind that your plants need ammonia/nitrate as their source of Nitrogen and possibly other organic compounds too.

Conclusion? Having a reasonably good filter, with the filter media and allowing the tank to undergo the proper cycling process will help manage ammonia/nitrite levels. Since yours is a planted tank, concentrating on growing your plants well, will ensure ammonia/nitrate is being used by the plants. Plants effectively functions as a filter. Additionally, the good practice of weekly water changes will partially help remove the toxins.

Therefore, I don't think your nitrate level will rise to the level that will endanger the fauna, unless you have been over feeding your fish too much, or your plants aren't doing too well.

----------


## carlfsk

Hey Quixotix, really appreciate your informative writeup.

I only feed the fish once per night. I will keep up with the water change. Will also continue to test the water to ensure they are in a healthy level.

The fish do looks healthy to me for now.  :Wink:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Very informative writeup, Quixotic. Perhaps you can put that post up as a sticky?

----------


## Panut

May i know where did you get your glass cover? i want one too.
Does it affect the light coming in?

----------


## johannes

> Hey guys, sorry for the delay. Here are the pictures of the macrostoma.


nice one bro... :Smile: 




> I am doing 30% weekly water change.
> 
> But I just did a test, and the NO3 level is 25 - 50 ppm. There's only 5 otocinclus, 2 macrostoma, and a few yamato in the tank. Look at the amount of shit the give out.
> 
> By-the-way, I am using aged water as water top up as well as water change.
> 
> Is there really a need to bring down my NO3 level? Is it too high?
> 
> Anyone can advice?
> ...


should be alright bro... :Smile: 
btw 15 inch cube is considered big la..

----------


## nature beauty

This thread has been very informative and useful hence i wish to check if there is any update on the pair of mac?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Any updates on the pair? I am currently tempted to try out a pair in my 3ft but can I ask if it is a must to use a chiller? Also, do they like fast current?

----------


## drakeho

i am keeping them without a chiller . Dont think they like strong current .

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Any updates on the pair? I am currently tempted to try out a pair in my 3ft but can I ask if it is a must to use a chiller? Also, do they like fast current?


Wah keeping wild bettas now huh? Heheee very nice marcs... But still very expensive for me now... :Smile:

----------

